# Any good news about Graves?



## Alicia (Oct 2, 2009)

Has anyone had or know of anyone has had little or no complication with RAI, meds, ect?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I had no problems with RAI 12 years ago nor any effect or issues thereafter. Whizzed right through it. I think it also correct a few other (health) issues as well. :confused0031:

I'm still alive and kicking!arty0006:


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

There are a BAZILLION people who have had RAI and had no problems. Well, maybe not a bazillion but hundreds of thousands for sure.

The reason you hear about all the war stories is because there are few people who come on a message board feeling perfectly well after RAI to let you know "Hey, RAI was a piece of cake, I feel great". It would be cool if we heard more stories about RAI that went well but the reality is most of those folks just move on and forget about it and you never hear from them again. You'll still hear positive stories from time to time from people who have had success and want to help inspire others but they are few and far between.

Online you find folks who are still searching for answers after having some trouble with RAI. The percentage of those who have had trouble is actually quite low I would imagine but since the others don't tend to write about their positive experience, you get this overload of negative publicity.

If everyone was forced to write about the experience after the fact you would probably be hard pressed to find a negative post amidst all the positive ones.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alicia said:


> Has anyone had or know of anyone has had little or no complication with RAI, meds, ect?


I did not do well on antithyroid meds and even though I had to have RAI 3 times (that sucker just would not die), I am so so happy I did that and will never look back.

Actually, I feel I wasted a good 2 years on the meds. If I had known, I would have gone straight on to RAI. Surgery is also an option.


----------

